# Romeo got his protrait done :)



## Fransheska101 (Oct 17, 2008)

By the very talented allie @ http://alliepets.com/

Im so in love with it, she did such an amazing job! I sent a variety of pictures and then she created this  

she really captured my lil munchkin beautifully! I just had to share 

and a couple of others of him just being cute


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

OMG that is fantastic! Such a gorgeous portrait, I might have to have something like that done for my three! Love it!


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

Thats SO COOL!!!!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Such a lovely portrait.. of a stunning boy!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

What a fabulous portrait. I can get over how beautiful it is.


----------



## Fransheska101 (Oct 17, 2008)

thanks guys  she did such an amazing job! and it was so inexpensive!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Ahh, that is so nice! I love it!!


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Thats lovely! He's such a handsome guy


----------



## Treacle Toffee (Nov 30, 2008)

wow that is amazing. x


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

lovely portrait


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

ah she uses a wacom. very nice price, it's just right for the work that's put into it  hehe! glad she doesnt rip people off by much :] cutie romeo!


----------



## Fransheska101 (Oct 17, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> ah she uses a wacom. very nice price, it's just right for the work that's put into it  hehe! glad she doesnt rip people off by much :] cutie romeo!


I dont know what a wacom is..but I know that the portriats she does require a great deal of work

this isnt a picture of romeo copied. you could check out the "process" on her page. 

I sent VARIOUS pics of romeo (none of which look anything like the finished product),I saw the process/sketches, we talked and she tweaked what I liked/wanted and created this picture. same as any artist would.. except not on a paint/canvas.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Gorgeous i love it!
Your boy is a real cutie!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Fransheska101 said:


> I dont know what a wacom is..but I know that the portriats she does require a great deal of work
> 
> this isnt a picture of romeo copied. you could check out the "process" on her page.
> 
> I sent VARIOUS pics of romeo (none of which look anything like the finished product),I saw the process/sketches, we talked and she tweaked what I liked/wanted and created this picture. same as any artist would.. except not on a paint/canvas.


lol i know what it is  im just glad she doesn't overcharge. i hate people who overcharge for things like these. my bf knows how to do them, that's how i know the secrets  wacom is basically an electronic pen that acts as a paint brush on a seperate electronic "blank" pad that you keep on the desk and look at the comp screen. :hello1:


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I love it, it is really beautiful!!


----------



## thisbella (Feb 7, 2010)

It's really beautiful. Romeo is lucky!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Thats brill, I love it x


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

wow that's great ima have to look her up! i'm getting jamoka's photo drawn by krista yoshi' mom


----------



## Fransheska101 (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone, im also really really happy with it and WILL be going back  




pigeonsheep said:


> lol i know what it is  im just glad she doesn't overcharge. i hate people who overcharge for things like these. my bf knows how to do them, that's how i know the secrets  wacom is basically an electronic pen that acts as a paint brush on a seperate electronic "blank" pad that you keep on the desk and look at the comp screen. :hello1:


Im sure your boyfriend knows how to use the tool, but the only "secret" here is that she is INCREDIBLY talented. and its her talent that makes her work special. Your boyfriend could NOT create the pet art she does because her skils are what make her art so special/unique, not the tool itself

same as a person who uses pencil/paper, having the tools doesn't mean you can create what that person can. thats about TALENT 

The board is basically just a computer paint, pencil, etc.. its her TALENT that turns it into a portrait. not the tools she uses. again, its not a TRACING of a picture of romeo, she created this. 

just wanted to clear this up for those reading


----------



## ekeeney (Mar 17, 2010)

That is really cool!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

its beautiful! i want one for Minnie and Tootsie


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

so it this only on the internet form or is it printed out so you can hang it up ?


----------



## Fransheska101 (Oct 17, 2008)

Kioana said:


> so it this only on the internet form or is it printed out so you can hang it up ?


I chose internet form, but she sent me a highquality Jpeg so its being blown up and printed/framed as we speak


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow he is so adorable! Thansk for sharing!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

That is awesome! What a talented artist.


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

wow that is really cool  he is shuc a hansome lil boy


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh I just love it! Beautiful boy!!!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice! so your getting a framed version to hang?


----------



## Fransheska101 (Oct 17, 2008)

Yup  nothing too big but id like to be able to hang it up somewhere.. She did such a good job, really captured the little guys personality!


----------

